# Windalert vs. Sailflow



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Last year I used Sailflow.com extensively to determine which days to head out on daysails. I was generally impressed with the site, but disappointed that the closest weather station was about 20 miles away from my marina. This seemed especially disappointing because I keep my boat right at the end of the runway for Philadelphia International Airport, where I know the NWS has a major monitoring station.

This season I discovered Windalert.com (and its Android app cousin). It's run by the same people as Sailflow, and appears to be their next-generation product. It has an even more graphically rich interactive display of weather conditions, with significantly more reporting stations, including Philly Airport's station. I've been extremely impressed with the accuracy of their wind predictions. Whether they predicted the evening winds dying off or picking up, they always seemed to get it right. I was able to successfully "cherry pick" my afternoon/evening sails through all the summer doldrums.

Maybe this is old news to you guys, but I thought I would highlight this excellent site.

I have no affiliation with this company.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

I use Windalert on my smartphone and SailFlow on the computer. I've noticed that Sailflow predictions end up being more accurate than Windalert. I don't know why...but that has been my findings.


----------



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

Windalert on my Ipad and computer.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

rhr1956 said:


> I use Windalert on my smartphone and SailFlow on the computer. I've noticed that Sailflow predictions end up being more accurate than Windalert. I don't know why...but that has been my findings.


One possible reason (but obviously I don't know exactly why in your case): In my area Windalert offers several different prediction models. Some of them are based on data for different locations than the one you're interested in. So you need to be careful you're using a model that's close to your area. For me, it seems to display two predictions by default, but one of them is about 50 miles away, and that one is always less accurate.

So have a close look at the location of the model that you're looking at. You might be able to pick one that's closer to your sailing range.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Have been using windalert for two seasons now. I share your observations. Is great for the Chesapeake with its many tributaries and differnt readings either in the Bay or up the rivers. It also worked well as was very accurate when we used it this summer on our annual trip to the LI Sound.

I like thats its readings are as close to real time as you can get. I have it on my droid phone and I pad2


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been disappointed with the accuracy of both sites. This year I started using a NOAA site called GLOFS (Great Lakes operational forecast system). I don't know if there's a similar site for other areas of the country, but their Great Lakes forecast modeling seems to be better than both Windalert or Sailflow (I particularly dislike the latter- at least on Lake Erie it was totally unreliable). The NOAA site doesn't have a mobile internet format, so it's a little harder to use on the little iPhone screen, but it's usable.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you tried Windfinder?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

jjablonowski said:


> Have you tried Windfinder?


Yes, I was using that earlier this year but was happier with WindAlert.


----------



## southshoreS24 (Aug 31, 2009)

windalert, sailflow, ikitesurf, iwindsurf, fishweather are all the same company and are based on the same data...... funny when people look at the same thing (displayed slightly differently) and can with out a doubt say that one is so much better than the other when they are really the same thing.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

southshoreS24 said:


> windalert, sailflow, ikitesurf, iwindsurf, fishweather are all the same company and are based on the same data...... funny when people look at the same thing (displayed slightly differently) and can with out a doubt say that one is so much better than the other when they are really the same thing.


Yes, they are the same company, as I mentioned in my original message. But the rest of your statement is not accurate.

No, they are not exactly the same data. Windalert integrates weather data from additional weather stations that Sailflow does not offer. Sailflow displays data from a much smaller subset of the Windalert options. Windalert also offers other features, such as multiple selectable prediction models, that I have never been able to find in Sailflow.

So while it is true that if you go to Windalert and select the same weather station and the same model as Sailflow you would get the same prediction, in Windalert you have additional weather stations that could potentially be closer to your location. That is exactly my situation, which is what I stated in my original post.

Windalert is a more advanced product that has been more extensively developed. From their website:



Weatherflow Consumer Applications said:


> WindAlert.com - WindAlert is our most up-to-date application, covering the entire globe with access to more than 50,000 weather stations. It utilizes scrolling wind graphs, forecast maps, nautical charts, HD weather radar, sea surface temp maps, and much more! It is available via the web, iPhone, and Android. We are still developing this powerful product and today it serves as both an alternative and a companion product for the services below. Soon the technology developed for WindAlert will drive all our consumer applications.
> 
> SailFlow.com - Our website for sailors of all types will be receiving an upgrade to include all WindAlert features this Fall.


----------

